# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  أشهر 10 هاكرز في العالم

## مرهف

*أشهر 10 هاكرز في العالم

 
 
 

 
 في الوقت الذي تتجول فيه افتراضيا  عبر الإنترنت، تأكد أن هناك من يترقبك. اللصوص الإلكترونيون مثلهم مثل  اللصوص الحقيقيين، ما أن تغفل للحظة عن قواعد التصفح الإلكتروني الصحيحة  حتى تجد جهازك أو بريدك الإلكتروني أو حسابك في الفسيبوك، وقد تم بلعه أحد  الهاكرز . ولكن هناك بعض الهاكرز الذي لا يلتفون إلى الأشياء البسيطة التي  تبدو لهم مثل فتات خبز .. إنهم مشغولون بأشياء أكبر . سيداتي سادتي، نقدم  لكم أشهر 10 منهم :
 
 
1
كان أكثر هاكر مطلوب القبض عليه في الولايات  المتحدة الأميركية. واشتهر باسم Condor وتم القبض عليه عام 1995 وتم توجيه  عدد لا نهائي من الجرائم الخاصة بالكومبيوتر. وقام في عام 2002 بتأليف كتاب  تحت عنوان "The Art of Deception" لخص فيه تجربته.                       

2
اشتهر هذا الشخص باسم Dark Dante وقام  بالسيطرة التامة على كل خطوط تليفون إحدى إذاعات ولاية لوس أنجلوس، والتي  كانت تنظم المسابقة عبارة عن فوز المتصل رقم 102 بسيارة بورشيه، فظل بولسن  بالاتصال على كل الخطوط التي سيطر عليها كلها من أجل أن يفوز بتلك السيارة.                       

3
تمكن من التسلل إلى موقع جريدة نيويورك تايمز  الشهيرة، وياهو ومايكروسوفت، واستطاع التخفي من مكتب التحقيقات  الفيدرالية، الذي ظل يبحث عنه لمدة 9 أشهر. واشتهر هذا الشاب بأنه ليس هناك  أي موقع في العالم يقف أمامه، ويبدو أن ولعه بالتسلل لمواقع الجرائد  الشهيرة جعله يدرس الآن الصحافة.                       

4
هو أحدث الهاكرز الذين تم القبض عليهم، وذلك  بعد أن قام بالعديد من الجرائم الخاصة بالكومبيوتر مثل الإطلاع على  المعلومات الشخصية للعديد من أصحاب الحاسبات الشخصية، .في النهاية تم  معاقبته بالسجن لمدة 4 سنوات.                            

5
روسي يهودي، حاول الاستيلاء على مبلغ يفوق  العشرة ملايين دولار أميركي سيتي بنك، وبالفعل تسلل لأجهزة الكومبيوتر  الخاصة بالبنك في روسيا، لكي يقوم بتحويل تلك المبالغ إلى حسابات في بلاد  مختلفة مثل إسرائيل وأميركا وألمانيا، وهو ما نجح فيه بالفعل. ولكنه في عام  1995 تم القبض عليه وتم سجنه لثلاثة أعوام. ولكنه الآن يدير أعمال خاصة به  في ليتوانيا.                       

6
هو المخترع الأول للفيروس، والذي يتسبب في  إتلاف أي حاسب شخصي، فأول فيروس اخترعه كان يسمى (Parasitic Application)  والذي يستطيع أن يسيطر على أي حاسب شخصي، بإمكانه أن يدمره بالكامل. ولكن  الغريب في حياة هذا الشخص أنه يمتلك الآن شركة تعمل في مجال حماية  المعلومات على الحسابات الشخصية.                       

7
يعتبر هذا الشخص هو أصغر هاكر أميركي، لأنه  عندما كان عمره 9 أعوام تمكن من التسلسل إلى الكومبيوترات التي تدخل على  الإنترنت عن طريق الهاتف الثابت، وتعلم من خلال هذا العديد من لغات  البرمجة. تم القبض عليه ليمضي عقوبة الخدمة العامة لمدة 35 شهراً.                       

8
هو أول من تم القبض عليه في أستراليا في  جريمة خاصة بأجهزة الكومبيوتر، وكان عضواً في فريق من الهاكرز الذين كان  هدفهم هو التسلسل لكل مواقع وزارات الدفاع للإطلاع على المعلومات السرية عن  الأسلحة النووية. وهو ما نجح فيه، ولكن الشرطة الأسترالية اكتشف هويته  الحقيقية، تم القبض عليه، وحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة عام.                       

9
في عام 1998 اخترع هذا الشخص أول دودة خاصة  بالكومبيوتر وأطلق عليها اسم (Morris worm)، وكان هدفه إحصاء عدد أجهزة  الكومبيوتر المتصلة بالإنترنت، ولكن هذه الدودة خرجت عن السيطرة، وتسببت في  العديد من الأضرار، ووصلت الخسائر الناتجة عنها إلى ما يزيد عن نصف مليون  دولار أميركي.                       

10
عرف هذا الشخص باسم مستعار هو "Emmanuel  Goldstein"، وكان معروفاً كهاكر في الثمانينيات والتسعينيات من القرن  العشرين، وكان له الفضل في اكتشاف طريقة من أجل فك الشفرات الموجودة على  أقراص الـ DVD الخاصة بالأفلام، مما تسبب في انتشار النسخ المقلدة حول  العالم. وتمت مقاضاته لذلك السبب
...  
*

----------

